# Airlessco lp540 repack help...



## Softy (Jul 19, 2009)

Hi guys,
I just got a chance to repack mine Airlessco LP540. Everything was fine but I've problem remove the small ball and seat inside the piston. I got the retainer out with 1/4" hex but the o-ring and seat are hard to come out. Is there a technique to remove that thing? Thanks.


----------



## robladd (Nov 22, 2010)

Softy said:


> Hi guys,
> I just got a chance to repack mine Airlessco LP540. Everything was fine but I've problem remove the small ball and seat inside the piston. I got the retainer out with 1/4" hex but the o-ring and seat are hard to come out. Is there a technique to remove that thing? Thanks.


Soak in lacquer thinner, later use a penetrating oil like PB Blaster should do it.

I have a airless 690 and have done it this way. You have to remember that this component of the pump sees extreme pressure and heavy use.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Dental pick, that's what I use


----------



## Softy (Jul 19, 2009)

Thanks for the idea. Seem like the pump is mostly use with latex so I let it soak with floor stripper this morning. If that doesn't work then will do paint thinner or spirit next. Will stop by HF and see what kind of dental pick they have.


----------



## mr.fixit (Aug 16, 2009)

Andy is correct as always. A dental pick is the only way to go.:thumbup:


----------



## Softy (Jul 19, 2009)

Oh good mr. fixit is here. I was gonna write you email. I got it out with repacking tool and hammer. The seat was already broken and that's why it stuck inside. I also broke the $9 dental pick from HF which led me to use the hammer. 
Can you get a seat? What's the best pymt for you? You take e-check, mc/visa? My friend paypal it last time.


----------



## Softy (Jul 19, 2009)

I just bought the seat locally. Will get graco repack kit from you when I come back down from north.


----------



## mr.fixit (Aug 16, 2009)

I would not recommend a hammer:no: but if it works for you :thumbup:


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

mr.fixit said:


> I would not recommend a hammer:no: but if it works for you :thumbup:


Why? Best thing ever when a guy takes a hammer to his pump ...it means I get to replace more stuff


----------



## Softy (Jul 19, 2009)

Well, it suck and build up some pressure but once it past 1,000psi it starting to spit the water out from the bottom of the pump. It actually blew out o-ring #11. I think the piston is worn. It does have tiny rough area but I didn't think it's that bad until now.


----------

